# Weightwatchers



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

Do any of you good people know of a weightwatchers group or consultant operating locally, preferably Larnaca area? Mrs Nikko needs this type of support to keep her on the diet discipline!


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*hi nikko and mrs nikko*



nikko said:


> Do any of you good people know of a weightwatchers group or consultant operating locally, preferably Larnaca area? Mrs Nikko needs this type of support to keep her on the diet discipline!


this is not paul it is sue i have heard that a club in paphos called ukcy on tomb of the kings road do a weight watchers club. I dont know if they have clubs over near you but it may be worth looking into. I am a slimming world girl myself. Good luck with keeping up with the weight loss i know how hard it is.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Paul Fletcher said:


> this is not paul it is sue i have heard that a club in paphos called ukcy on tomb of the kings road do a weight watchers club. I dont know if they have clubs over near you but it may be worth looking into. I am a slimming world girl myself. Good luck with keeping up with the weight loss i know how hard it is.


I think you may find that is the UKCA near the St George Hotel going out towards Coral Bay.
It is an expat club and has all sorts of activities so I would not be surprised if they have a weightwatchers group. They have a website so if you google UKCA Paphos I think the website gives details of what they have going on.
I beleive there is also a UKCA branch in the Larnaca area but I am sure someone who lives there would be able to tell you.
Good luck

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Yes, there is a UKCA club in Larnaka. It is on the Dhekelia Road just as you come into Oroklini. Almost opposite the fire station. However I have not seen them advertising Weightwatchers or Slimming World. Sorry!


----------

